# Oblivion Waffenschmied Fertigkeit



## Hans-Peter-Georg (27. Mai 2006)

Ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe leider nur noch verzauberte Gegenstände, die ich mit meiner jetzigen Waffenschmiedfertigkeit nicht repatieren kann. Gibt es eine andere lösung Waffenschmied Fertigkeit zu verbessern, auser nach jedem Levelaufstieg immer nur Waffenschmied zu trainieren. z.B gibt es irgendwo eine höle wo lauter kaputte sachen sind. Klingt komisch, aber dann müsste man doch trainieren können.

Danke


----------



## kingston (27. Mai 2006)

Kuck mal hier :   http://www.oblivioninfo.de/trainerubersicht

Aber warum Levelaufstieg? Du erhöhst deine Waffenschmiedfertigkeiten ja automatisch sobald du etwas reparierst. Wenn du ständig deine Rüstung reparierst und nebenbei ein nicht Verzaubertes Schwert mitführst welches du auch ständig rep. dann bist du sehr bald Geselle und kannst auch deine Mag. Waffen reparieren.

mfg


----------



## LEoX2 (27. Mai 2006)

Hans-Peter-Georg am 27.05.2006 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe leider nur noch verzauberte Gegenstände, die ich mit meiner jetzigen Waffenschmiedfertigkeit nicht repatieren kann. Gibt es eine andere lösung Waffenschmied Fertigkeit zu verbessern, auser nach jedem Levelaufstieg immer nur Waffenschmied zu trainieren. z.B gibt es irgendwo eine höle wo lauter kaputte sachen sind. Klingt komisch, aber dann müsste man doch trainieren können.
> 
> Danke



Du könntest dich in voller Rüstung von einer Schlammkrabbe oder ähnlichem bearbeiten lassen, das trainiert einerseits die Rüstungsfertigkeit und die Rüstung geht davon kaputt.
Dann reparierst du diese einfach. Das machst du eine bestimmte Zeit lang und irgendwann hast du dann die erforderliche Stufe 

Ob du das tun willst ist dir selbst überlassen, denn eigentlich ist das Spiel nicht unbedingt so gedacht. Vielleicht lässte es dir ja auch keine Chance....


----------



## stephan768 (27. Mai 2006)

Hans-Peter-Georg am 27.05.2006 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe leider nur noch verzauberte Gegenstände, die ich mit meiner jetzigen Waffenschmiedfertigkeit nicht repatieren kann. Gibt es eine andere lösung Waffenschmied Fertigkeit zu verbessern, auser nach jedem Levelaufstieg immer nur Waffenschmied zu trainieren. z.B gibt es irgendwo eine höle wo lauter kaputte sachen sind. Klingt komisch, aber dann müsste man doch trainieren können.
> 
> Danke




simmt , selbst ist die frau oder der mann.

immer ein paar hämmerchen mit dabei und das zeug selber ganz machen.
entweder das eigene oder was man bekommt.


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (27. Mai 2006)

Die Frau in "Eine faire Chance" im Kaiserstadt MArktbezirk trainiert Schmiedekunst. Auch wenn du das Lahm findest aber alle anderen möglichkeiten dauern eben ihre Zeit. Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand irgendwo Kaputtes Zeug lagert nur damit vorbeilaufende Helden dort ihre Schmiedefähigkeiten trainieren können .


----------



## LEoX2 (27. Mai 2006)

mein_kleiner_Tod am 27.05.2006 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frau in "Eine faire Chance" im Kaiserstadt MArktbezirk trainiert Schmiedekunst. Auch wenn du das Lahm findest aber alle anderen möglichkeiten dauern eben ihre Zeit. Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand irgendwo Kaputtes Zeug lagert nur damit vorbeilaufende Helden dort ihre Schmiedefähigkeiten trainieren können .



Das wäre aber mal eine Mod Idee, "Schrottplatz von Cyrodiil" mehrere Hektar voller kaputter Waffen und Metallteile die man dann alle eigenhändig reparieren darf


----------



## stephan768 (27. Mai 2006)

LEoX2 am 27.05.2006 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> mein_kleiner_Tod am 27.05.2006 17:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so , bin jetzt waffenschmied-experte ( ohne cheaten ) , hat ewig gedauert , sich aber gelohnt.

meine waffen und rüstungen haben jetzt 125% .

die dremora´s haben jetzt nix mehr zu lachen . besondere eigenkreation : flammenschwert mit 20% schaden - die kippen nur so aus den latschen .

auch zu empfehlen : kurzschwert der stromspannung - ruck zuck sind die gegner weg.


----------



## Hans-Peter-Georg (27. Mai 2006)

Allein von dem her, dass es mir zu dumm ist, mich von einer Krabbe fertigmachen zu lassen, is der Vorschlag nicht mein ding. Danke aber, dass du mir einen Vorschlag gemacht hast.

Aber gibt es vieleicht auch einen Quest, bei dem man als Belohnung sagen wir mal 10 Pnkte auf Waffenschmied bekommt ?
Danke


----------



## stephan768 (27. Mai 2006)

Hans-Peter-Georg am 27.05.2006 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Allein von dem her, dass es mir zu dumm ist, mich von einer Krabbe fertigmachen zu lassen, is der Vorschlag nicht mein ding. Danke aber, dass du mir einen Vorschlag gemacht hast.
> 
> Aber gibt es vieleicht auch einen Quest, bei dem man als Belohnung sagen wir mal 10 Pnkte auf Waffenschmied bekommt ?
> Danke




es gibt aber eine schürze zu kaufen , die festigt die schmiedekunst und verbessert sie dadurch . frag mich bloß nicht wo das war .


----------



## S_P_I_K_E (28. Mai 2006)

stephan768 am 27.05.2006 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hans-Peter-Georg am 27.05.2006 21:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Festigen bringt aber nichts. Du mußt ohne alles lvl50 Waffenschmied sein um magische Gegenstände reparieren zu können.

Das einfachste Wäre vielleicht mit einer komplett unverzauberten Rüstung rumzulaufen, dann steigt man auch schneller auf. Wenn man sich die verzauberten Sachen dauernd reparieren lässt, geht natürlich nix weiter. Oder halt zum Trainer, was einem halt lieber ist.


----------



## bickmac (28. Mai 2006)

Ach, ich hab das auch geschafft, immer rumrennen und ein paar Hämmer dabei. Mittlerweile ist mein Charakter Meister (die Hämmer lösen sich nicht mehr beim benutzen auf) und ich hab nicht einmal irgenwo geübt.


----------



## Hans-Peter-Georg (6. Juni 2006)

Zu deinen Fähigkeiten:
Ich hab einen eigens kreierten Zauberstab mit Frostangriff, der 50 angriffsschaden hat. Dazu kommt, dass die Deadra gegen frostwaffen noch anfälliger sind. Ich lauf in Oblivion nur noch dumm rum, denn es kann mich eh kein gegner mehr besiege. Und dass auf Lvl. 7 !!!!!







so , bin jetzt waffenschmied-experte ( ohne cheaten ) , hat ewig gedauert , sich aber gelohnt.

meine waffen und rüstungen haben jetzt 125% .

die dremora´s haben jetzt nix mehr zu lachen . besondere eigenkreation : flammenschwert mit 20% schaden - die kippen nur so aus den latschen .

auch zu empfehlen : kurzschwert der stromspannung - ruck zuck sind die gegner weg. [/quote]


----------



## Hans-Peter-Georg (13. Juni 2006)

Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Schmiede, in dem man ein EIGENES Schwert schmieden kann ?
(Wie in Gothic 2)

Oder viell. ja auch einen Mod ?


----------



## KONNAITN (13. Juni 2006)

Hans-Peter-Georg am 13.06.2006 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Schmiede, in dem man ein EIGENES Schwert schmieden kann ?
> (Wie in Gothic 2)


Nein, sowas gibt's nicht. Und von so einem Mod habe ich auch noch nichts gelesen.


----------



## Reaper86 (13. Juni 2006)

also ich nim immer Kaiserliche Legionsrüstung die geht sehr schnell kaputt und spring von nem Kirchturm oder Berg

außerdem samel ich alles auch das schlechte zeug von den Gegnern und reparier alles


----------



## rootie (18. Juli 2006)

Es gibt auch eine Mod, die die maximal möglichen Trainings pro Level von 5 auf 50 (!) erhöht. Das geht fast aber schon als cheaten durch.....kostet aber auch!!!


----------



## LEoX2 (18. Juli 2006)

rootie am 18.07.2006 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch eine Mod, die die maximal möglichen Trainings pro Level von 5 auf 50 (!) erhöht. Das geht fast aber schon als cheaten durch.....kostet aber auch!!!



Das ging ja in MW noch, aber die Entwickler haben dem aus Balancinggründen einen Riegel durch das neue System vorgeschoben. Deswegen kann man das schon eher als Cheat betrachten


----------



## killeroma939 (22. Januar 2007)

Ich bin jetzt auch schon Experte der Waffenschmiedekunst und mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage, was man kann wenn man meister ist.
Kann mir das wer sagen???


----------

